# 2014 Nissan Sentra radio replacement



## Steved26 (Mar 11, 2021)

I wanted to change out the stock radio in my sentra. The new radio is a radio out of another 2014 Sentra. I wanted the Bluetooth and Sirius radio. However when I changed out the radios everything went fine but the Bluetooth and Sirius part won’t work. There was 1 connector that wouldn’t connect but it only has 1 wire connected to it. 
Old radio








New radio









what do I need to order to get the Bluetooth and Sirius to work? 
thanks
Steve


----------

